# Flavour Chasers Review - Stentorian Chieftain 220w from Wotofo



## Maxxis (7/1/16)

Tons of power in a small form factor, lightweight box. Looks great, performs great, simple to use. What more can you ask for?

In the review I mention that Ill find out about firmware upgrades. Sadly not a feature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/1/16)

Good looking mod, nice size for out and about without compromising on power.


----------



## Maxxis (7/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Good looking mod, nice size for out and about without compromising on power.



Absolutely great size and really light. No pointy edges so it sits nice in your pocket too.


----------



## VapeDude (7/1/16)

The design is similar to the Freakshow Tiny 60W TC. I liked the firing button sitting at an angle like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (7/1/16)

VapeDude said:


> The design is similar to the Freakshow Tiny 60W TC. I liked the firing button sitting at an angle like that



It feels amazing in the hand. Thumb or trigger finger firing! Epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------

